
Trump reportedly preparing new ways to block China’s interest in American tech - raleighm
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/610594/trump-is-reportedly-readying-new-ways-to-block-chinas-interest-in-american-tech/
======
mehly
Can someone weigh in here? Seems like if china wanted to slap a tax on every
cpu chip it would hurt a bunch of our businesses that rely on fabs in China
(intel, apple, etc.)?

~~~
aquaphile
I think the intent is to make it so that these companies find other places to
manufacture. Yes I know this can't happen overnight but it would get the ball
rolling.

------
meri_dian
China has brought this upon itself. The Chinese do not play by the rules, so
we don't really have a choice but to punish them.

People rolling over on tariffs because they're afraid of a trade war are
entirely missing the bigger picture. In order to enforce rules, you need
carrots and sticks. A WTO member country continually acting against WTO
mandates cannot be tolerated. If we get a trade war, so be it. The system must
be respected. Just because China is massive and imposing doesn't mean it gets
to flout the rules everyone else plays by.

